# New home for our dog



## phil2899 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi we have a german shep cross boarder collie he is a amazing dog not had him long but just found out my partner is pregnant & wont have time for the dog aswell and its unfair to the dog he is 18 months old he has been nuted n house trained ,he needs a owner that is going to love him and walk him everyday ,he would be a great companion for someone i live in birkenhead ,wirral,I AM NOT ON HERE TO GET ABUSIVE COMMENTS JUST TO FIND THE DOG A HOME I THINK I AM BEING RESPONSABLE FINDING HIM A HOME INSTEAD OF JUST STICKING HIM IN THE POUND ,I HAVE ONLY HAD HIM FOR 3 MONTHS AND WE GOT HIM ON A TRIAL BASES.
thank you for your comments but it does'nt help the dog find a home ,i thought people on here would help but it seems to me that its just a vigilanti group if you knew the reasons and whats going on around me then you would understand but i am not gunna put my life on here if i wanted to do that i would go on facebook ,i will look elswere and for everyones info it is hurting us as a family to do this we thought he was forever ,but its not fair for the dog to be left in alone or in the back NOW THATS WRONG TO BE LEFT OUTSIDE ALONE


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

How odd. 
When I became pregnant with my first child I was delighted because it meant I could get a dog. 
What will you do when child 2 comes along. Will you rehome the first? 

eta - try the GSD Rescues.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont understand why anyone wont have time for a dog when pregnant or has a baby , my dog is one of the family i would not think of giving one of my children away because i am getting a dog ,
You say the dog is 18 months old and you not had it long,,,omg how many homes has this poor dog had, if it came from a rescue please take it back ASAP


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sad but some people think pets are 'disposable' these days. Fun while a pup and when they can be bothered, or while its fashionable chuck it out when it becomes inconvenient. Or does pregnancy make your legs fall off so you can't walk a dog?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Sad but some people think pets are 'disposable' these days. Fun while a pup and when they can be bothered, or while its fashionable chuck it out when it becomes inconvenient. *Or does pregnancy make your legs fall off so you can't walk a dog?*


yes it does!!! but if you aren`t sure about having dogs and children maybe you should keep yer legs closed


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Poor dog. He deserves a better home, someone who actually cares for living animals.

Please take him back to the rescue you got him from and hang your head in shame.  


Poor dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Kylia (May 21, 2012)

I was off work sick for a while and couldn't walk our dogs that's where my partner stepped in and did all the feeding and walking of our dogs! 

Also I was stuck.in the house and couldn't go out, if I didn't have my dogs for company I think I would have gone mad! 

Having and raising a baby is hard but it can also be isolating and sometimes lonely, there may come a day when you regret not having your dog for company and a reason to go for a walk and meet people x


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Well Phil i guess you will see by all the posts on here we do not agree with your actions, you say you already have 2 children but you only got this dog a short time ago, so in my view you didnt put much thought into getting a dog, will your 2 children be upset by this dog going? how will you explain to them that because you are getting a new brother/sister the dog gets booted out, 
As i asked you earlier did you get this dog from a rescue?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

If he's on a trial basis, he'll need to go back to where he came from.

Even if the trial has ended, it is a legal requirement of adoption contracts that you return the dog should you not be able to keep him. If you give him away or sell him on, you could be pursued - especially if his new home released him or he was picked up as a stray and cost the council money. 

There is a big crackdown on this type of thing at the moment. Take him back to where he came from, and explain that you can't keep him. Hopefully, there were reserve families that wanted him who can be contacted, or he'll be lucky and find his forever home quickly.


----------



## puggletlover (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you should start looking for a rescue centre that will ensure that a loving forever home can be found, where the new owners will be vetted, so that this poor baby won't be passed from pillar to post, whenever it's humans circumstances change.....


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

diablo said:


> yes it does!!! but if you aren`t sure about having dogs and children maybe you should keep yer legs closed


Haha, yes, this.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

phil2899 said:


> Hi we have a german shep cross boarder collie he is a amazing dog not had him long but just found out my partner is pregnant & wont have time for the dog aswell and its unfair to the dog he is 18 months old he has been nuted n house trained ,he needs a owner that is going to love him and walk him everyday ,he would be a great companion for someone i live in birkenhead ,wirral,I AM NOT ON HERE TO GET ABUSIVE COMMENTS JUST TO FIND THE DOG A HOME* I THINK I AM BEING RESPONSABLE FINDING HIM A HOME* INSTEAD OF JUST STICKING HIM IN THE POUND ,I HAVE ONLY HAD HIM FOR 3 MONTHS AND WE GOT HIM ON A TRIAL BASES


No, being responsible means keeping the dog you chose to get, not rehoming him as soon as you find out your partner is pregnant :mad5: that is the opposite of responsible!

I am sick to death of this pathetic excuse. You should be ashamed!


----------



## rhflan (May 30, 2012)

Three months seems quite long for a 'trial' but perhaps the dog has some special issues/circumstances that warranted such a long trial period. Anyway...if he's still on that 'trial period' you'll need to give him back to whatever organisation you got him from. Even if the trial period is now over, you should give him back to them. More than likely the adoption agreement you signed will *require* that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

phil2899 said:


> I AM NOT ON HERE TO GET ABUSIVE COMMENTS JUST TO FIND THE DOG A HOME I THINK I AM BEING RESPONSABLE FINDING HIM A HOME INSTEAD OF JUST *STICKING HIM IN THE POUND* ,I HAVE ONLY HAD HIM FOR 3 MONTHS AND WE GOT HIM ON A TRIAL BASES.


how offensive do you think it is to come on here and state you need to rehome your dog because your partner is pregnant , when many women here [myself included] have managed to raise dogs and babies together successfully what is it your on about anyway; a dog; sellotape; pritstick; what?? well; i know your on about a dog annoys the life out of me when people talk about them as if they are the latest fad to be taken off a shelf and put back again 
your poor partner is pregnant it isn`t a life threatening illness you know , her legs or feet certainly aren`t going to drop off; plus it`s a well known FACT that gentle exercise such as DOG WALKING is perfectly fine for a pregnant woman , unless of course you both genuinely can`t be bothered; some dogs don`t care if they are walked or let out in the garden , i`m sure he`d rather be with you than to be PASSED onto ANOTHER home AGAIN!!!


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

I couldn't imagine giving up my dog if i got pregnant. Id MAKE it work, surely your still going to go outside on walks (the dog can go with you)
It doesn't seem fair on the dog.
I no theres a lot of comments that don't agree with you (including this one) but cant you consider making some things work?
That dog is gona wonder where his "family" have gone if you send him to someone else.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

diablo said:


> how offensive do you think it is to come on here and state you need to rehome your dog because your partner is pregnant , when many women here [myself included] have managed to raise dogs and babies together successfully what is it your on about anyway; a dog; sellotape; pritstick; what?? well; i know your on about a dog annoys the life out of me when people talk about them as if they are the latest fad to be taken off a shelf and put back again
> your poor partner is pregnant it isn`t a life threatening illness you know , her legs or feet certainly aren`t going to drop off; plus it`s a well known FACT that gentle exercise such as DOG WALKING is perfectly fine for a pregnant woman , unless of course you both genuinely can`t be bothered; some dogs don`t care if they are walked or let out in the garden , *i`m sure he`d rather be with you* than to be PASSED onto ANOTHER home AGAIN!!!


I somehow doubt that. Doesn't seem like he has had much love in this home.

This is a very odd thread as the OP has edited his original post rather than come back with a reply. This "I can keep the dog, I'm pregnant" thing really gets on my nerves; it is such a very, very poor excuse and one that is totally unacceptable to dog lovers.

Take the dog back; he has got to be better off somewhere else.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I do HATE this excuse!!

I have 3 very high energy dogs and my hubby and I are planning when we might try and get pregnant... never has there EVER been any question about the dogs.
I would NEVER even consider 'getting rid' of the dogs if I became pregnant!
The dogs are our family and deserve love for their entire life, this is what we promised them when they first became part of our lives and even if things changed, then you change to adapt.

I think the OP must of gone somewhere else to get the answers he really wants....'oh you're doing the right thing' 'theres no way you can be expected to look after a dog when your having a lovely baby' :roll eyes:

Hope he's ashamed of himself.

And I do hope that the poor dog finds a home where he will be cherished and not passed on when he becomes an 'inconvenience' !!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

You are unlikely to get very much support on this forum. If you were a member long enough you would have the opportunity to read many many sad stories about dogs that end up in shelters, passed from pillar to post, and often PTS because people find them so disposable.

Please don't ever consider getting a dog again if you are unable to keep your current one in these circumstances. Animal ownership comes with responsibility and so you need to ask yourself if you would be able to be responsible for a pet come thick or thin.


----------



## Kate124 (Mar 13, 2012)

I work as a community midwife and from what my patients have told me many people do get rid of their pets when they find they are pregnant. They dump the cats because they feel that the cat may jump in the crib and the dog because of the "hard" work involved with walking ( especially with a pushchair) and clearing up poo . Many people feel they should do much less excersise when pregnant. (total nonsense unless history of bleeding or recurrent miscarriage) I have sadly been to patient's houses and found the pet who has lived with them in the house for years pushed out into the garden or in the kitchen with the stair gate across. I once saw a new father kick his once loved elderly Golden Retriever to make him get out of the way. 

To be honest, I love dogs more than other peoples' babies and have to force myself to not take more notice of the dog than the baby.

I would much prefer to see somebody who is struggling with dealing with a new baby and pet to give the pet to a good home rather then keep it under presure and not be as kind to the pet as they should be.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

This sort of thing does happen so much iwas a single parent,pregnant and looking after my friends toddler,and teenage daughter and my 2 boys when they came to stay .with a gsd and 3 cats the only change i made was the cats didnt go into the babies room which i introduced way before the arrival of the baby.
My friend OH had said about what is she decides to get rid of the dog my friends reply was no way she will send the baby to live with the father the dogs staying hes going nowhere.and she was right (i kept dog and baby by the way)
Although understand that circumstances change and people feel they cant cope how do they know, suppose the dog will find a loving forever home i agree if from a rescue should go back hopefully they can find a home with someone who not likely to end up pregnant.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Kate124 said:


> I work as a community midwife and from what my patients have told me many people do get rid of their pets when they find they are pregnant. They dump the cats because they feel that the cat may jump in the crib and the dog because of the "hard" work involved with walking ( especially with a pushchair) and clearing up poo . Many people feel they should do much less excersise when pregnant. (total nonsense unless history of bleeding or recurrent miscarriage) I have sadly been to patient's houses and found the pet who has lived with them in the house for years pushed out into the garden or in the kitchen with the stair gate across. I once saw a new father kick his once loved elderly Golden Retriever to make him get out of the way.
> 
> To be honest, I love dogs more than other peoples' babies and have to force myself to not take more notice of the dog than the baby.
> 
> I would much prefer to see somebody who is struggling with dealing with a new baby and pet to give the pet to a good home rather then keep it under presure and not be as kind to the pet as they should be.


I am pregnant at the moment (and have a history of miscarriage). I still try to walk the dog most days with my hubby, still clean the cat litter trays (just make sure hands are cleaned afterwards etc), still pick up poo etc. Surely its getting you ready for kids?? PLUS haven't studies shown that babies that grow up around animals have less allergies and learn more about responsibilities?

No way I would ever get rid of my animals just because i am pregnant! We are actually about to add 4 chickens to the household!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I have had three kids; had dogs before I had the kids (and added to my canine family along the way) and the dogs have been invaluable in helping me to raise kids that love and respect animals (something VERY important to me). Pets shouldn't be seen as a liability; they should be cherished family members (or they shouldn't be adopted in the first place). 

That said, if you have made up your mind that the dog is unwanted; then the sooner a FOREVER home is found, the better for the poor dog. 

I haven't read all replies, so may be repeating what's already been said. Make sure the dog is neutered (if not already) and is up to date on vaccinations and then contact a rescue home for help. 

If the dog was "on trial" then maybe you could return to the previous owner???

Please don't let the dog go to the first home that comes along! You need to make sure the next home is the FOREVER home. You owe the dog that much.

I don't comment much on forums because I find there are too many keyboard warriors but I wanted to put my bit in on this and wish you the best of luck with finding the dog a lovely home.


----------

